# My flea market laguna



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

yes its like new with barely any scratches or wear.


----------



## patrick (Jan 12, 2012)

Lucky! What are your plans for it?


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 15, 2012)

*I had it less than 6 hours*

I wiped it off, aired up the tires, and put it on cl for a very nice profit. Its on display somewhere right now. It was almost like new.


----------



## patrick (Jan 15, 2012)

So you sold it?
Is it on display at a museum, bike shop,...?


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 16, 2012)

*I dont remember exactly what the guy said*

I did sell it. The buyer drove a few hours to get it. He said it ws going on display but i dont remeber where. He had pictures of all kinds of old bmx stuff including a repop squareback redline in the case and an original he used to ride.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 20, 2012)

bits n pieces said:


> I did sell it. The buyer drove a few hours to get it. He said it ws going on display but i dont remeber where. He had pictures of all kinds of old bmx stuff including a repop squareback redline in the case and an original he used to ride.





How much did you sell it  for? There is a chrome on Ebay right now that ending tonight that I going to bid on


----------

